

Ask HN: Who's next to be assassinated (in next .NET)? - ksh2ycombinator

WF 4? WPF? Silverlight? F#? An OSS ecosystem evolves based on needs (wrong or right) and those fulfill a promise, prevail. In .NET our lives(money) as developers(stockholders) is being spent for .NET evolution so we deserve a bit more respect from Microsoft. In WF 4 you can use just VB for expression. What does that mean? That means WF 4 is developed by those parts of Microsoft that produce bulky things to pretend something important is going on (Like this Vista thing that was installed on my Studio XPS 16 when I bought it to do my job - and don't advocate me to blow up my whole dev-life to be an OSS developer; not now). So what do you think? Extensions for parallel programming? MVC? And why F# is a maimed creature? To be dead for granted? Who is using VB.NET anyway? Implementors of those stupid standards developed by lawyers and physicians for software engineers? Is HTML5/Microsoft just a bad joke? Like MS-Java? J#? I actually like .NET; but it happen's to behave a bit provocative.
======
stonemetal
Sorry that is a little too flow of consciousness for me. Has anything been
killed off in .net? From the outside it seems like it just keeps swelling.
Sure WPF came out to replace WinForms, but WinForms were never removed etc.

~~~
ksh2ycombinator
WF 3.5 is dead. WF 4 is a from-scratch developed workflow engine. WPF and
Silverlight has many incompatibilities that lead to some work-arounds for
developing an application runs or both and Silverlight has much better control
set than WPF (In WPF you can not give the Media element a byte stream as
source!). J# is dead. IronRuby and IronPython have not a decided fate. F# is
in an ambiguous situation. And Microsoft's claims for supporting HTML5 just
remembers me of IE6! If you had a ruined code-set (Like our team (Some in J#
and some WF 3.5) you would react differently (IMHO).

